# nash metropolitin pro street



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

here is a couple I have been workin on for the board. They will be up for grabs in the sell area. Time to build somethin different so why not a nash :dude: 
Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Crazy! :freak: 

I remember seeing a Pro Street Nash Metro at the Car Craft Street Machine Nats in the early 90's when everyone tubbed everything on the face of the Earth.

Here are a couple I found online. Turns out Hot Wheels did one too called the "MetroRail".



















:thumbsup:


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Nash!*

*gear buster*,

Really like the Nash Metro, different strokes sort of thing, nice details by the way. You have a deft hand detailing something as small as HO rides.

Love the 30's era ride too, how about some details on it?

Great work all round on both rides . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

nash has a JL chassis with slimmed down silicon rear and tjet fronts. Stock JL motor.
37 ford has double wind 36 gauge arm,JL mags,cnc gears,siliconand aluminum rear,JL fronts,JL brushes,tough ones chassis.This baby will fly.
They are for sale in the new sale and swap area if interested anyone. I will also trade


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*37-Ford . . .*

Wasn't sure of year for the Ford, nice flame job.

I'm not a HO guy, am into 1/32. But appreciate work guys do on all scales.

Seems you've done a lot of work to the chassis based on reply, I recognize some of the "terms," but as said am a 1/32 type.

Good luck with your cars and keep posting your rides. Enjoy what you and others do in the scratch world . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------

